# How many strand dynaflight97?



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd venture 14 strands of D97. I use 14 strands of D97 on bows over 35# and 12 strands on bows under that weight.

Others may have differing views, of course.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I am sure I will be corrected, but I pretty much understood for today's modern materials, anything that gives you a good nock fit is likely to be more than enough strands for the poundage.
Cheers


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Thin Man said:


> I'd venture 14 strands of D97. I use 14 strands of D97 on bows over 35# and 12 strands on bows under that weight.
> 
> Others may have differing views, of course.


nah that is pretty standard. same with the Dyna 10 and O2


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

alaz - 

Yup, 14 up to 50# and 16 above. 

(I never go below 14.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

More strands = more stability = less speed...most wouldn't notice the speed difference but they will the stability difference.

Listen to Viper.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

bradd7 said:


> More strands = more stability = less speed...most wouldn't notice the speed difference but they will the stability difference.
> 
> Listen to Viper.


Is there a material preferable to Dynaflight?

Outside of loss of speed is there a downside for going with 16strands of D97 on a 42# setup?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Any string material made post-D97 would possibly be regarded as superior by specific users by definition of "advancements made in technology". The usual suspects: less creep, less stretch, less noise, less shock, more stable, faster, etc. all come under consideration with any given material in combination with the desires and experience of the archer drawing the string.

There is also the "existing spools inventory" scenario, where an archer who makes their own strings has purchased a specific string material that was satisfactory, and still has enough string on their spools to make a couple of decades worth of strings for their bows. A new investment in (and experimentation with) a newer material may not be attractive to this particular individual. 

For an individual purchasing custom-made strings, experimenting with a different material would be less of a purse-popper. You're buying a new string - now select the material desired or recommended to see how it performs.

I've got enough D97 to make lots of strings for quite a while. I am attracted to a couple of other materials, yet may or may not drop the dollar to see how they perform for me. The D97 is doing better than I for the time being, and that certainly influences my consideration.

There are a couple of materials that the Oly folk are currently gravitating towards, and perhaps they will weigh in with their perspectives and even compare these materials to the D97 based upon their experience with both. 

However, I find D97 to be excellent for my purposes, both on stickbows and my ILF setup. (B50 ain't no slouch, either!)

Today, that is.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Alaz,

There is this kick towards speed, to get the flattest trajectory possible. There are always trade-offs. 

I'm no expert as I, like Thinman, don't mind D97 but I personally shoot B50 on my bows because I only shoot indoors now and slow isn't a bad thing. For 3D I shoot light arrows and D97. The difference (for me) is that with B50 I have to keep 3 pre-stretched strings, but they are only 10 bucks each at my shop. That's the trade-off. B60, to me, has a very soft, smooth feel, in shot vibrations and recoil and is a lot quieter on my bow. 

With D97 I get extra vibration in my limbs/riser, which transfers to my shoulders and back leaving me sore after the sessions. The string recoils faster/harder and sets off different vibrations in the riser and limbs. This is one of the reasons why most who shoot a lot will recommend a heavier FF string..lower vibrations = quiet bow. They are around 25 bucks at my shop. That's the trade-off for me personally. It could be reduced by string silencers or limbsavers but that just ruins the speed gain. I'm not sure if others have experienced this? D97 or any FF is less prone to stretch caused by shooting or weather changes and so is thought of as more consistent.

I would shoot the string that comes with your bow and then buy one another one based on the recommendations of others that will chime in.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

alaz said:


> Is there a material preferable to Dynaflight?
> 
> Outside of loss of speed is there a downside for going with 16strands of D97 on a 42# setup?


I have just about everything BCY has made in the last 15 years and 8190 is the top stuff.

Can you tell the difference between that and the older D97? I doubt it

I have made hundreds of strings from D97, 8126 D10 (now called Force 10) and 8190 as well as 

Brownell D75, D75 thin, TC1, TC1 plus (the change came when the US government bought up all the spectra made in the USA for ballistic vests and Brownells switched to DCM (Euro Dyneema) and of course Fast Flite

FF has as long or longer life than some of the newer Dyneema blends but it has a bit more creep. The compound based HMPE (dyneema or Spectra0 (fast flite) blends with the LCP commonly called Vectran have even less creep but don't tend to be as durable.

bottom line, a 14 strand D97 string, if well made, is going to work fine for you and will give you thousands of good shots. (I replace strings after about 5-6 thousand shots).


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Jim C et al,

Is there a particular "symptom" that you notice at the 5-6 thousand shot mark that induces you to replace your strings? I have some bows with mucho more than that on the string, yet the brace height seems stable, the strings look brand new, and the bows feel fine (I speak only Flemish on these strings). 

Just wondering the "what it is" of string life when nothing is obvious to the eye.

Thanks.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hardly ever had to replace my strings. Wax once or twice a season and good to go. 

Wondering too?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback.
I just spoke to a couple of techs at an archery shop, and they all (but 1) suggested 16 strand D97 when pulling over 35#. They felt that it would make for a better feel and more stable shot. I do hear my clicker vibrate at the shot with the 14 strand. I have a 16 strand coming and I will compare feel.

How many strands for a 8190 string? 26?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Thin Man said:


> Jim C et al,
> 
> Is there a particular "symptom" that you notice at the 5-6 thousand shot mark that induces you to replace your strings? I have some bows with mucho more than that on the string, yet the brace height seems stable, the strings look brand new, and the bows feel fine (I speak only Flemish on these strings).
> 
> ...


No, but that's about a 3 month cycle for me and while many strings will go much longer, some top coaches and technicians have said that is a good service life for a string. 

I always figure bows are like tennis racquets (and we aren't talking tennis racquets used by guys Like Nadal who constantly get their racquets restrung because they get paid to use the string brand)

If you shoot once a week, you only need to change your string once a year

3 times a week, three times a year

6 times a week, 6 times a year assuming practice sessions of 100-200 arrows a session

good rule of thumb

since I make my own strings (Crossbow, Recurve and compound) its no real expense. And used Recurve strings are GREAT for securing an American white tail matt to the target stands I use


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

alaz said:


> I appreciate all the feedback.
> I just spoke to a couple of techs at an archery shop, and they all (but 1) suggested 16 strand D97 when pulling over 35#. They felt that it would make for a better feel and more stable shot. I do hear my clicker vibrate at the shot with the 14 strand. I have a 16 strand coming and I will compare feel.
> 
> How many strands for a 8190 string? 26?


I never had an issue with 14 strands and .21 HALO or Angel center serving (large groove BEITER nocks) and I have used that combination for bows where I was holding 42 up to 51 Pounds (a shoulder surgery and 13 years ago!)


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Jim C said:


> I never had an issue with 14 strands and .21 HALO or Angel center serving (large groove BEITER nocks) and I have used that combination for bows where I was holding 42 up to 51 Pounds (a shoulder surgery and 13 years ago!)


Again thank you. Last question... the string I ordered came from the shop (stone mountain, d97) but looks like there are no twists. Is there an average starting point with twists and a preferred direction. My current brace height is 9".
thanks.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Jim, 

Thanks. 

I'm doomed. 

However, conjuring the beeswax "aroma trance" will certainly ease the process of tending to my several procrastinations.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

alaz said:


> Again thank you. Last question... the string I ordered came from the shop (stone mountain, d97) but looks like there are no twists. Is there an average starting point with twists and a preferred direction. My current brace height is 9".
> thanks.


1) normal HMPE strings can take up to 1 twist for every two inches of length

2) I try to twist the string so it tightens the center serving but I don't think it is all that important if the string is well made. I always make a string with the top loop to my left on the jig and the bottom loop to the right and serve the cs the same way so I always twist the bottom loop the same way


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thin Man -

I don't change my strings as often as Jim does. 
Unless I see, hear or feel on change in the shot, or there is a change in consistency (least common), I don't bother making a new one. 
More often than not, I'll make a new string when enough people tell me my string is "starting to look a little ratty".

After making strings for over 40 years, I honestly don't enjoy doing it anymore... (probably shouldn't say that, but like fletching, it's not all that time consuming or difficult, just boring). 

BTW - I usually build my D97 strings to be pretty close to the required length with no twists. After minimal creeping, I try to use as few twists as possible. 10 - 12 is about average, I'd guess. Agree with Jim on the direction of the twisting. If anything really matters, it will be the center serving, just not sure how much.

Viper1 out.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.outlab.it/doc/amostd.pdf
The above chart seems to agree with everyone here. 14 strands goes up to 55#.


----------

